# My Atlas / Craftsman 618 lathe



## papermaker (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Atlas /Craftsman lathe I picked up last weekend. I came with a bunch of tooling but no change gears other than what was in the lathe. It was missing the rocker on the tool post so I made a toolpost /holder that works great.I do want to get an A2Z QCTP in the future.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 15, 2013)

Sure looks clean,its nice to find one that is ready to go to work or play I should say.Congrads on the finding of a very good lathe----kroll


----------



## papermaker (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Kroll, It didnt look like that when I found it! We are fortunate where we live as there is a shop that specializes in used machinist tools and machinery! I almost walked right by this on my way out the door. For just a little over $150 I think I did okay!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 15, 2013)

That was a great deal for that price that would go fore $300 -$400 around here. That erns you a  You Suck award.  Witch is a good thing around.:rofl:


----------



## Swarfmaster (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like a beaut. and it's all there!


----------



## papermaker (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah I know I suck!  It also came with an extra 4 jaw chuck,an original Craftsman 1/4" drill chuck,an orginal Craftsman 3/8" drill chuck, 4 dead centers, a boring bar and a box full of assorted tools.


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 16, 2013)

looks like the plain bearing head, which is smoother running.
definitely a good deal, congrats


----------



## metal222 (Mar 17, 2013)

papermaker said:


> Yeah I know I suck!  It also came with an extra 4 jaw chuck,an original Craftsman 1/4" drill chuck,an orginal Craftsman 3/8" drill chuck, 4 dead centers, a boring bar and a box full of assorted tools.


  Looks like a great find, good for you


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 18, 2013)

Papermaker,

Not that it detracts any from the good deal you appear to have gotten, but your machine isn't the Craftsman equivalent to a 618.  It must be a sleeve bearing 101.07301 made 1939-1956.  The Atlas 618 and the Craftsman 101.21400 have Timken spindle bearings.  Most if not all other parts in the machines aside from the headstock casting, spindle and bearings are the same.

Robert D.


----------



## papermaker (Mar 18, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Papermaker,
> 
> Not that it detracts any from the good deal you appear to have gotten, but your machine isn't the Craftsman equivalent to a 618.  It must be a sleeve bearing 101.07301 made 1939-1956.  The Atlas 618 and the Craftsman 101.21400 have Timken spindle bearings.  Most if not all other parts in the machines aside from the headstock casting, spindle and bearings are the same.
> 
> Robert D.


 
Well there! Who said you can't learn new things! I love the little thing. I had been lookinng for one of these for some time. I looked at a real nice one last fall but I thought that the guy wanted too much for it. $600 with the QCTP. I then considered a small import but found this one at a great price.
Anyway Thanks for the clarification.


----------

